# Injunction to Prohibit Forced Vaginal Birth



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Hi,

I am 51. During my pregnancy last year, I was assured by the NHS consultant that I would be able to have a cesarean section for the birth. I was especially concerned given my age, BMI of 30, gestational diabetes, and anenia. Unfortunately, a scan showed that I had lost my baby at 30 weeks (due to the cord wrapping twice around his neck.) I went to the hospital to deliver my stillborn son. The consultant on duty refused to permit me to have a cesarean section, and I was forced to have an induction and deliver vaginally. Two days after taking the initial medication, I returned to the hospital as instructed. I went through 24 hours of labour before the baby was delivered (in breech) by the midwife. I was throwing up constantly during that 24 hour period. The placenta fell apart as the midwife tried to take it out (with no medical instruments at hand). About 5 hours later, I was taken into theatre, where a surgeon and her accompanying team removed the rest of my placenta. I lost quite a lot of blood given the time delay before my placenta was finally removed. I had 2 pints of blood and several IV's of saline, and my blood pressure was dangerously low for several hours. If I would have had a cesarean, I wouldn't have lost so much fluid beforehand from vomiting, and the placenta would have been fully delivered within an hour of the birth, thus I would not have lost so much blood and had a dangerously low blood pressure.

I am now in my 13th week of another pregnancy, and I am not only worried about the possibility of another stillbirth, I am extremely apprehensive about the birth itself. I know now that a promise by my NHS consultant that I will have a cesarean is meaningless. This is absolutely unacceptable, and the NHS should be held accountable for this. The consultant who denied me the cesarean clearly acted unethically, in violation of the hypocrattic oath, and he should lose his license to practice medicine. What steps can I take towards him losing his right to practice medicine (and potentially killing mothers and babies that he denies cesareans to?) I would also like to get an injunction to prevent the NHS from imposing another forced vaginal delivery on me for this pregnancy. Is it possible to get such an injunction?


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

SryGrl

Firstly, I wish you the very best of luck with your pregnancy.

This is not my area of specialism. Given what you say, you may wish to contact a medical negligence lawyer for advice on whether you can bring a claim against the doctor in question.  They may also be able to offer advice (or sign post you) on medical best practice and policy during pregnancy and birth and your options to safeguard yourself and your unborn child.

You could also speak to your GP for help and advice on the way forward, to include referral to a different doctor or hospital, setting up a special meeting at the hospital where you will give birth to put additional safeguarding measures in place.

I hope this helps a little.

Louisa


----------

